# Zaino Z-8 and its other uses



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Its not just cars and bikes that people use Zaino on.

Dave in the warehouse uses it on his phone! Keeps it shiny and smells great (so he says)

We also have a customer who uses Zaino exclusively on work surfaces.

What obscure things do you use your products on?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Z2 on our patio windows


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I caught the Mrs going over the kids school shoes last week with my Z16. Bloody cheek ! :doublesho


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I use it on glass around the house, smells awesome. Use dodos red mist too on glass.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> I use it on glass around the house, smells awesome. Use dodos red mist too on glass.


Are you a secret millionaire? DJ RM on glass


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Love all the different uses you guys find for the different Zaino products. Anyone seal there worktops in the kitchen?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think it would work very well on oiled wooden worktops


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Are you a secret millionaire? DJ RM on glass


Lol less is more. I don't get the hype of its only for paint. Use it on some alloys too.

C+S when I was into my RC drift cars I actually used z16 on the tyres :thumb:


----------

